# Bad spray job help/advice



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

Ok so I recently bought a car that had a respray 18 months ago, the thing is the paint job has it's imperfections and I was wondering if there's a way I can help "mask" these imperfections.... Don't get me wrong it's not a proper poor paint job but when you know these drips/runs are there it bugs the hell out of you.
Just to add I haven't cleaned/polished or waxed yet as I'm awaiting some suggestions first 




That's a couple if examples but there are a few points around the car where spray marks/drips are visible if you look

Any help is most welcome


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

Any runs would need to be wet sanded really, no other way around reducing them.

As for the areas of poor masking. I would remove the arial, mask the area for touching up. Clean up and prep etc. Couple of passes with spray paint. Give it a day to cure. Remove the masking and you'll then be left with small step of paint which will need blending just as you would with a touched in stone chip. So could be wet sanded or use some acetone based stuff (that usually comes with the chip-ex kits) to gently rub the edge away until it is blended nicely. 

Not an easy task but with care and paitients it can be done. If you've never done anything like that before then maybe best to practice before hand. It might not ever be 100% but will still look better than what's there now.

I'm sure there will be some guides knocking about the forum to help you out as well.


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

the way i get runs out of clearcoat is get some 1500 2000 grit sand paper and run a stanly blade on top of the paper n run it down the paper after time it will flatten the paint runs


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lets play guess the car . Im going for rover or peugeout


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Lets play guess the car . Im going for rover or peugeout


My Avatar kinda gives you a clue lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lmfao so it does ! But i hadn't noticed that ! You may see from my avatar why i knew lol


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Lmfao so it does ! But i hadn't noticed that ! You may see from my avatar why i knew lol


Yep, haha.... the car was resprayed due to rusty hinge area,roof gutters and 4 new wings put on..... but then again having a ZR you will already know that lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep lol ! My hinges are getting there , leading edge of the front wings and lower edges of the rears . And no one can make me a yellow that matches !


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Yep lol ! My hinges are getting there , leading edge of the front wings and lower edges of the rears . And no one can make me a yellow that matches !


Is it a custom paint job ??


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope just a standard yellow zr they all fade lol


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can flat the runs, but if they have been flatter and polished before then you don't know how much product is actually left for you to flat which could result in you striking through to the basecoat. As for around the aerial id remove it to do it properly, as your never your never going to be able to do it properly with it in situ. As if you have said its had four wings replaced, then id be checking the rear quarters because if they have replaced them then how well have they sealed them, waxoyled them because if they haven't it defeated the object of replacing them. But if there preps anything to go by id be checking it, not trying to soy d harsh just honest answers which im sure you would appreciate more. :thumb:


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

Andyb0127 said:


> You can flat the runs, but if they have been flatter and polished before then you don't know how much product is actually left for you to flat which could result in you striking through to the basecoat. As for around the aerial id remove it to do it properly, as your never your never going to be able to do it properly with it in situ. As if you have said its had four wings replaced, then id be checking the rear quarters because if they have replaced them then how well have they sealed them, waxoyled them because if they haven't it defeated the object of replacing them. But if there preps anything to go by id be checking it, not trying to soy d harsh just honest answers which im sure you would appreciate more. :thumb:


appreciate that buddy, if the rain ever stops I will look into it


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you sure they replaced the rear quarter panels? It's a lot of work to replace the rear 1/4 Panels and a lot of money to spend on such a car...If they went to all this trouble to do this then why would they have masked up around the aerial when painting the car?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

supernova-dw said:


> Are you sure they replaced the rear quarter panels? It's a lot of work to replace the rear 1/4 Panels and a lot of money to spend on such a car...If they went to all this trouble to do this then why would they have masked up around the aerial when painting the car?


because they probably found that its not just a case of dropping an interior light to gain access to it, you have to drop the roof lining down which they were not prepared to do.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Andyb0127 said:


> because they probably found that its not just a case of dropping an interior light to gain access to it, you have to drop the roof lining down which they were not prepared to do.


Yes however if they replaced both rear 1/4 Panels then they would have had to strip virtually all the interior from the rear of the car so a little strange they didn't mind going to all this effort but then gave up on removing the aerial...


----------



## Shanusascarabus (May 1, 2014)

I can confirm that indeed the arches were replaced ( not sure how far up the rear quarter that takes it ), the interior including the roof lining had been removed and windscreen/rear quarter windows replaced... I agree that it's very odd regarding the arial and other areas like sunroof was masked... Maybe it was removed but then put back too soon before the paint had cured/dried.. I really don't know


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shanusascarabus said:


> I can confirm that indeed the arches were replaced ( not sure how far up the rear quarter that takes it ), the interior including the roof lining had been removed and windscreen/rear quarter windows replaced... I agree that it's very odd regarding the arial and other areas like sunroof was masked... Maybe it was removed but then put back too soon before the paint had cured/dried.. I really don't know


exactly as I thought they had done. So my guess is that the arial wasn't removed because it was ceased and would of broke and needed replacing.


----------

